# Furniture stores in Ajijic



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

OK, opinion please on good places to look for furniture in the area. I would need delivery for beds and a mattress, that is the biggest concern, no car with us yet. Also best source for a BBQ and outdoor (metal) patio furniture. Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

For bed bases and other wooden furniture, we used Mexico Rustico in Riberas del Pilar. They'll make anything you want, to your wishes, and deliver.
For mattresses, there is a new Dormimundo just opened at 'the new mall' and any of the furniture stores in Chapala will also deliver.
Hold off on your BBQ ideas until you see the high prices for what you are accustomed to; all from China. There are other options, locally made or custom made. You'll also want to look at the outdoor furniture options here and in Tonala or at the big box stores.
This is Mexico. Don't try to do everything instantly. Relax and enjoy the process of finding your way around and, then, finding 'stuff'.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> For bed bases and other wooden furniture, we used Mexico Rustico in Riberas del Pilar. They'll make anything you want, to your wishes, and deliver.
> For mattresses, there is a new Dormimundo just opened at 'the new mall' and any of the furniture stores in Chapala will also deliver.
> Hold off on your BBQ ideas until you see the high prices for what you are accustomed to; all from China. There are other options, locally made or custom made. You'll also want to look at the outdoor furniture options here and in Tonala or at the big box stores.
> This is Mexico. Don't try to do everything instantly. Relax and enjoy the process of finding your way around and, then, finding 'stuff'.


Thanks RV! We went to a Home Depot here at home last night, saw a set we liked, I looked at the tag hoping it was made in Mexico so it might not be as expensive in Guadalajara store... no luck, made in China! Any opinion on the Mexican style ceramic BBQ? They sound cool, upside / downside?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you can get charcoal under an iron grill, you can BBQ! The rest is all aesthetics, isn't it? Some of those grills are quite attractive and do a good job, it all depends upon the size and shape you want and how well you can control the airflow and, thus, the heat.
We had an iron grill, counter & sink built to attach to a wall of our patio & it works just fine. Others prefer gas and those can be made to order as well.
Your choice.


----------

